# Alcohol license for muslims



## glam (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi everybody, I just got a job offer in dubai and I'm considering it. I want to ask y'all if you can get an alcohol license if you have an arab name. If not, how safe is it to drink without one. Thank you.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

dont do it, you would go to jail and get deported if caught. this has happend before to many people. 
You must be an alchaloic i take it right?


----------



## glam (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow is it that serious? And why are you suggesting that I'm an alcoholic?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Check the terms and conditions on the below link...

Apply for License Info


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well if it says 'muslim' anywhere on any of your documents - then the answer is quite simply NO, you can't get one. You'll have to do the booze runs to the shops which don't require a license. BUT having said that, drinking anywhere without a license can land you in trouble and as a muslim they'd throw the book at you. Of course that not to say people don't do it - you see plenty of locals in bars, wearing dish dash drinking.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

crt454 said:


> dont do it, you would go to jail and get deported if caught. this has happend before to many people. You must be an alchaloic i take it right?


It isn't legal for Muslims to drink here but many do. You won't be able to get a licence if you are Muslim. It's not about having an Arabic name, it's about your religion. For your visa process, you will have to declare your religion and when you apply for your liquor licence, you have to attach copies of documents such as your visa and it's sent to the police for approval.


----------



## csj (Sep 15, 2015)

*Update on whether you can drink alcohol?*

Hi, I saw this thread is from last year. Are you in Dubai now and can you tell me if you were able to get an alcohol license? My husband has an Arabic name also so I am wondering if he can get a license... Also if he can't get one it will probably affect my ability to get one...(!)

I saw that you can declare your religion on your visa application, but if it's anything like the (Muslim) country where I currently live, having a Muslim father (ie. your last name is Arabic) automatically makes you Muslim. No getting around it.

Can you give us any information about how it is over there?


----------

